# Plateau..So disappointing, I would love any advice.



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

My random thoughts from reading your post,

Your form must be exactly the same every single arrow. Take a pill from Reo Wilde here, be natural and comfortable, because that is what you will revert back to when the heat is on. Plus, you can shut off the internal coach and stop "trying"...just do what is natural and you will repeat it without thought.

It will take some bale work to get back to your shot if you've been to mechanical in your execution. Everyone has the perfect shot inside them they can repeat.

I would suggest staying with the hinge and mastering a shot where the string just oozes or melts off the string with literally no thought, eyes just locked on Bull. For me this is three fingers wrapped firmly around it, but only drawing with index. Get pin on target and come to holding letting release hand relax, causes a very subtle shift as pressure equalizes over other two fingers and the shot is gone. At full draw pretend someone is standing next to you taking your picture of what perfect form looks like as you relax.

Would also suggest some rhythm drills where you shoot arrows as quickly as possible while focusing on smooth execution. 110% commitment to letting the shot happen no matter what.

Be patient, no one holds rock stead all of the time, but the best keep looking at the X.... learn to be at ease with the sight floating, judge your shooting by how shots feel....100% no results...only process.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Slow Down.The archery shot is very complex and from what i read you should be pleased with your progress.Stay positive and your drive can be used to work for you instead of against you.Completely change your thinking to only thinking of one arrow at a time not the whole tournament and once that arrow is gone forget it.Good Luck and bailing is always a positive if done right.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The article by GRIV in this thread addresses some of the problems that you are having:

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1328&view=&hl=question&fromsearch=1

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

What are your goals? Short term and long term. Archery is more than just shooting good shots. It's mental and physical preparation. If you really want to competitive you have to put yourself on a schedule. You must give yourself time for your muscles to recover as well as your mind. Your schedule should include not only shooting practice but blank baling, diet, exercise, and most important REST. 

If you want to be a champion you have to act like a champion. Accepting failure is a great characteristic of a champion

Keep your head up, get on a practice schedule and when you not scheduled to shoot your bow, read about it. 

Start with "The Little Book of Talent" by Daniel Coyle. I have not finished it yet but it's a great read.


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

I would start by reading "mental management". More than you realize, archery is about the mental game........if you can get to a point when you shoot subconsciously you will see your scores improve. I can assure you the likes of Reo Wilde don't think about their shot. He shootsnthenway he does because of his preparation prior to competition.. They say to practise hard and compete easy. 

The next thing I would do is get yourself a coach........you may think you have perfect form but it's near impossible to tell if in fact you do. The difference between an "X" and a 7 or 8 at 90 meters (outdoor FITA distance) is less thank one degree at time of release. The slightest twinge of the finger on your bow hand will produce that one degree variance. 
Having a coach to evaluate your shot is invaluable. If you have the means this is definitely the best thing to do. Failing that video tape yourself and review the tape. Trouble with this Is that if you don't know what you are doing wrong you arent likely to pick it up in the video. A good coach is worth their weight in gold and thank god for mine (Jim Martin).


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Every time you change something, you start all over again. Anything new is changing. And you will always be worse starting new than if you just stick with something for a while.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: im seeing more and more of this each year....your beating your self..i think its due to the new computer age....people see this new game of archery and .. it looks so simple. they get on the web..they get info.. from people who have no business teaching others. all you gotta do is pull it back put the pin on the target and slap the trigger its easy... and the pros make it look easy. then you got the archery industry who will sell you ANYTHING even if it dont work as long as its NEW so it sells...archers are very opinionated ask the same question to 10 people you will get 10 different answers.. so you get a new theory . i need a new release thats all i need.. 2 days hummm....... that didnt work,, then 5 days more hummm that didnt work need a new one..i have see this a lot... ITS A LONG WAY TO THE TOP IF YOU WANNA BE A TOP DOG. your NOT gonna get there in one year its not gonna happen... THE PROS FIND WHAT WORKS FOR THEM....they do it by working on one thing at a time till its perfect.they start at the foundation and go from there. you can bail for years if you dont know how to do it right it will be a waste of time.just like trying to compete when you have only been shooting for 9mo. your gonna get your tail beat...there is always someone a little better or someone who gets lucky.... fact of life...you gotta find what works for you. the BEST way is to find a good coach and go see him...get a fresh start and do it right.. by getting good info and advice and start training the right way. hope this helps mike..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Amen Mike truer words were never spoken!


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Ha!
Losing pisses you off?
Winning and being number one is the only way you can be happy?
You've shot for 8-9 months?
Ha!


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

da white shoe said:


> Ha!
> Losing pisses you off?
> Winning and being number one is the only way you can be happy?
> You've shot for 8-9 months?Ha!


Sorry, I got interrupted...

Having unrealistic goals in life will always lead to disappointment and frustration.
A change of attitude could help more than any other tactic.
The main thing is... if you are seriously wanting to be your best, get a GOOD coach and then... listen to him.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you are ata point in your shooting where you have to start very structured intense goal oriented "training", as compared to "practice", in order see improvements that mean something.
at this point blind-baling and serious scoring-ten yard games, with all the serious discipline of a tournament winning effort is what is going to get you over that plateau. it is a point that takes time and dedication, with no concerns for competitions and how well you are actually shooting. the disciplined regimen of non-competition training will do you 100 times better than trying to get better by shooting more arrows.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Brandon, you've gotten some great advice above. Are you listening or do you think that you don't need to do the hard things that are necessary to get better?

Allen


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

It,s always to blame the equipment, but try the 6 1nches between your ears.


----------

